# could windows 8 replace windows 7?



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all. I was just wondering if windows 8 could replace windows 7 for non tablet PCs

I have installed window 8 (vhd boot), but i saw windows 8 more for a tablet computer not for my laptop. (i ended up removing it).

When windows 8 does come out (full RTM release) it is likely I will be able to get it for free from uni.

as i'm typing this and thinking i think it is clear that I will stick to windows 7 as "windows 8 is clearly best and designed for tablets."

am i wrong stating this? could windows 8 replace windows 7 for non tablet PCs?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think many people are installing the current version of Windows 8 and reaching unwarranted conclusions. They are missing the point that it is a "developer preview", giving developers an opportunity to create and test applications using the new touch screen and user interface features. This will allow them to have these new applications ready when Windows 8 is released.

"windows 8 is clearly best and designed for tablets" because, unlike Windows 7, it was designed for such use. It doesn't mean that Windows 7 is better for standard user interface systems.

It should be understood that the user interface of Windows 8 was designed to make things easier for novice users. More advanced users may not like some of these changes.

When Windows 8 is released it will be as fully capable with current interface methods as Windows 7 is now. It is intended as a complete replacement for Windows 7, just as Windows 7 was for Vista.

That is unless I have completely misunderstood the documentation I have read.

It might be of interest that there is also to be a Windows Server 8. There is currently a developer preview available for it but only to MSDN subscribers. Among other features it will support (at least for some editions) up to 4 TB of RAM. Server 2008 was limited to 2 TB because that was the maximum Microsoft was able to test it with.

Windows Server 8 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

LMiller7 said:


> I think many people are installing the current version of Windows 8 and reaching unwarranted conclusions. They are missing the point that it is a "developer preview", giving developers an opportunity to create and test applications using the new touch screen and user interface features. This will allow them to have these new applications ready when Windows 8 is released.
> 
> "windows 8 is clearly best and designed for tablets" because, unlike Windows 7, it was designed for such use. It doesn't mean that Windows 7 is better for standard user interface systems.
> 
> ...


This

If windows 8 is not designed for tablets then in my opinion it will be Windows ME part 2 and be shelved before Sp1 is released.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I tried Windows 8 and managed to make it more like Windows for pc should be, but I'll stick with Windows 7 myself.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Amd_Man said:


> I tried Windows 8 and managed to make it more like Windows for pc should be, but I'll stick with Windows 7 myself.


I had it the other way around, I thought it was either designed for someone with a light pen or someone with loads of money that had a touch sensitive monitor. It doesn't look like something that you would use a mouse to scroll about in.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That's what it first was like. You can change settings so it looks, feels and works like regular Windows does.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Amd_Man said:


> That's what it first was like. You can change settings so it looks, feels and works like regular Windows does.


never had it on my virtual pc long enough to find that out. Might reinstall and have a look.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for all the infomation. it gives me some ideas now


----------



## dbrian2 (Sep 15, 2011)

As far as I know windows 7 really sucked on tablets and more and more tablets are shipping with android onboard. Taking that in account microsoft developed windows 8 which is far better for tablets. I would stick to windows 7 on my laptop too.


----------

